

Show HN: Indexed, relational JSON store for Node.js using flat files and LevelDB - aravindet
https://github.com/scrollback/objectlevel

======
aravindet
About the use of flat files to store the actual JSON: Each object is stored
with multiple keys in general, and LevelDB has no native support for values
with multiple keys. I considered duplicating the objects, or having a
"primary" key (say the ID) that all other keys would resolve to, but finally
settled on an external data file and storing the file reference and byte
offset in LevelDB.

